# Would color of young reflect gender



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have heard of sometimes the color of a bar would tell the gender of a bird (depending on the parents.) 

I have a pair a (cock)pure white homer, and a (hen)opal bar (thats what the guy told me.)

The young resulted in a grizzle looking bard pigeon, and an almost all white one with some tan spots on it's neck. 

Just wondering if it would be possible to tell the gender of the young?

THanks, if you need pics I could take some.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Scott*



maine123 said:


> I have heard of sometimes the color of a bar would tell the gender of a bird (depending on the parents.)
> 
> I have a pair a (cock)pure white homer, and a (hen)opal bar (thats what the guy told me.)
> 
> ...


Don't think any bar color will tell you the gender, many other things can. Grizzle and opal are not sex linked and don't help. Pictures would be good.

Many things are sex linked such as dilute, pale, brown, ash red hens with blue cocks make blue hens and ash red cocks that carry blue. There are more of them too.

Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like your cock bird is actually a grizzle, but just appears white.
I think what you're referring to is a sex-linked mating. When a less dominate colored cock is mated to a more dominate colored hen, you'll get hens that look like the dad and cocks that look like mom.

So in that case, those pairings would be:
Blue cock x Red hen
Brown cock x Red hen
Brown cock x Blue hen


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

i love genetics but man it confuses the hell out of me


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

If you have any questions on genetics Becky here is the one to ask. She is very knowledgeable when it comes to that stuff. What's great is that even a knucklehead like me can understand it when she explains something....lol.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> If you have any questions on genetics Becky here is the one to ask. She is very knowledgeable when it comes to that stuff. What's great is that even a knucklehead like me can understand it when she explains something....lol.


Haha, thanks  Glad I'm not too confusing


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks, for the help! If you want I will post pictures later.


----------

